# When Is Enough Enuff For The Season



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

What Is It To Determine When You Know It's Time To Hang Up Your Rod And Reels For The Season (regretfully So)?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Bf*

It is time to stop when the enjoyment is gone. For me that is when the productive shore fishing is over then it is time to head out on a boat. For me the season never ends, it just changes locations


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

well said Rad. Never say DIE. Just pickup and try somewhere else.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Like A Champ*

SPOKEN like a true fisherman to the bone.I will try to let that sink into me too. But school has me by the nutz, and wont let go until dec 17th.maybe i will hit lotto and go to hatteras for the REAL trophies.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Never*

Once the salt water bite starts to slow down I'm on the fresh water like now  liberty,loc raven, upper potomac to the wilson bridge etc. 
How's everything fisher ?
long time no hear


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, when the ocean water temps get below 50 degrees, then pertty much time to stop, weather, the wind, cold or percipitation has no role in the decision, strictly water temps, and below fifty degrees, maybe get a rogue, but not worth the drive or effort to hope for a rogue.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I'm with*

BigRad, 
When the enjoyment is gone and it is an effort to go out it's time to hang it up until next year.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

When the migration is complete. Last year went down to AI on December 5th and we got 1 striper (just short), some flounder, and big (25-30 inch) blues. Air temps in the low 60s that day ... so, there's always hope


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I usually pack it in at the end of Jan/beginning of Feb. at that point all thats left is stripers off OBX. I get cranked back up mid march w/ freshwater fishin and some toggin.
May try to go the whole year by fishin the hot ditch in Feb.
I'm in Vabch!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Andre said:


> Once the salt water bite starts to slow down I'm on the fresh water like now  liberty,loc raven, upper potomac to the wilson bridge etc.
> How's everything fisher ?
> long time no hear


Andre,

What's going on at the upper Potomac now? Thanks-L


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Have noticed and heard, ocean temps precariously close to (or at) the mark of fifty degrees. Depending on Father in law is doing, might just take the four days I have off and hit the shores of AI, or at least two of 'em. NW winds, good for casting, cold water temps, good for preserving bait, 

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Lipyourown*

Smallies and walleyes around dickerson power plant [Montgomery county]


----------



## pmk00001 (Feb 3, 2005)

I absolutely enjoy winter fishing, there's something really special about it, I'd take Jan. over July any day.

Never hang them up, even on the coldest day there's warm water discharges and ice fishing.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I give up on Maryland about this time of year, but that's when you go south.

No mind--the stripers will charge back up the bay in a few months.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Never say never....


----------



## kidwithoutaboat (Jul 24, 2005)

im on the pickeral now, no more stripers for me till the warm water flows.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Just before and after ice its old stompin' grounds Loch Raven wading and casting for toothy pike. This takes up time before and after the peak of the warm water discharge "season" and spring spawning movements begin. Last year started for pickeral on the Tuckahoe but I got a learning curve to do so its more educatin' this winter


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

This season ended way too early for me with my hip replacement surgery. Pulled the boat and put her to bed for the winter the begining of Nov. I recent yrs I've fished throught the end of rock season - Dec. 15th, put the boat away, then switched over to sweetwater for pike, and crappie. As long a I could find a small pocket of open water around one of the reservoir bridges I could usually catch a bunch of crappie or at least anough for supper. I can usually rely on one or two spots at Liberty for late winter 'eyes'. Man are they a ball to catch on a big Texas Rigged night crawler. 

OK, now were back to late winter early spring bay fish for the spawning run of yellow and white perch in some of the eastern shore rivers and streams. Man did I clean up at Red Bridges last year during the white perch run.

Looking just around the corner is the rock C&R season. So it's really up to the individual as to when to end it. For me I fishing year round.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

In recent years I haven't done too much winter fishing with the exception of largemouth bassing on the Potomac in Mattawoman or near the Waste Treatment facility in DC, or smallie fishing up on the Susquehanna near Harrisburg. There is decent fishing near the power plant in Dickerson, Mont. Co. MD. all winter long as they have a warm water discharge there which keeps things hopping.

For our beloved saltwater, there are the stripers till sometime in January. I'm already planning my Spring Fling down on HI including an outing for big drum on a charter. 

Of course, the Florida Keys are always inviting....

FB


----------

